# Storage - Sealed Tin or Mason Jar



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Ok --

So I've got a question or two for some of you who have superior knowledge when it comes to aging/storing pipe tobacco.

I have accumulated some Tins of tobacco, which are still factory sealed. Of course, I also have Tins that have been opened, that I'm currently enjoying.

The open Tins, I've moved the tobacco to Wide Mouth Mason Jars. The sealed tins are just laying around.

My question is should I go ahead and open the sealed tins, and move them to jars as well? Or should I just leave the tins alone until I'm ready to smoke them. Is there a benefit to storing the tobacco in a jar versus the sealed tin?

If I were to open the tins, and move them into mason jars, should I put them into a jar that won't be opened regularly to smoke out of, or would it matter if I put it in the same jar as my current smoking jar, assuming it's the same tobacco.










Thanks in advance for your insight...

Jeremiah


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

This is funny, I was just talking to a friend about this very problem. We agreed to go ahead and jar up EVERYTHING. As nice as it is to have some of the unopened tins around (example: convenience and cool art) the failure rate on some of them are too outstanding to ignore. If you intend to let your tobacco get into the sixth, seventh, or even eighth year of it's original packing, you are better off having moved into into a jar beforehand to avoid issues such as rust and broken seals, in my opinion.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

What he said ^^^.

I leave my "non-dented" tins as-is, but it's never a bad idea to jar it up.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I am kind of new yet so take this for what its worth but I like to jar up the tins especially if it is a tobacco I haven't tried yet. That way I can try some and jar the rest to age it. From what I have heard, if you want to age the tobacco you wouldn't want to put it in a jar that is going to be opened. Apparently everytime the jar is opened, the aging process is stopped.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

bandlwalmer said:


> That way I can try some and jar the rest to age it. From what I have heard, if you want to age the tobacco you wouldn't want to put it in a jar that is going to be opened. Apparently everytime the jar is opened, the aging process is stopped.


Exactly. I break down most of my tins into several jars just so I can enjoy it in different stages along its aging process while keeping the tobacco as fresh as possible. However, I wouldn't describe the aging process as stopped once the jar is opened, rather it's 'flavor journey' has been dramatically altered (for better or for worse) as the tobacco has been exposed to fresh air.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Age tins as tins, age bulks in mason jars, and jar and label tobacco tins as opened to increase shelf life so you can enjoy at your leisure. You absolutely do not want to be opening your jars to take tobacco out that you are supposedly aging IMO. You've affected the aging process significantly enough by removing it from a tin already. Tins are for aging IMO. Unless it is an obviously damaged/questionable/suspect looking tin for some reason it stays in the tin. I will admit these bigger square tins that everyone seems to be switching to are making more nervous than ever, however I've not seen a failure rate in anything that makes me want to give up all I'd give up by jarring all my tins.


----------



## Jay123 (Mar 3, 2010)

A bit off topic, but...how do you guys get the labels off the tins to tape (?) to the mason jars? Do they just peel off easily without ripping? 

I've just been writing on the top of the mason jars, but having the tin label on the jar, in addition, would be nice.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

I've opened and have seen open far too many tins to suggest leaving tobacco in it's canned package for more than a couple years. I'd rather fool with the the aging process in a blend's infancy than leave it be only to open a 100 gram tin of dust six years down the road.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Jay123 said:


> A bit off topic, but...how do you guys get the labels off the tins to tape (?) to the mason jars? Do they just peel off easily without ripping?
> 
> I've just been writing on the top of the mason jars, but having the tin label on the jar, in addition, would be nice.


I think it's pretty cool, but I've never tried to do it.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Jay123 said:


> A bit off topic, but...how do you guys get the labels off the tins to tape (?) to the mason jars? Do they just peel off easily without ripping?
> 
> I've just been writing on the top of the mason jars, but having the tin label on the jar, in addition, would be nice.


All I did was use my copier. I put the tins face down, and hit "color copy". and cut out the size/shape i wanted.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

tedswearingen said:


> I've opened and have seen open far too many tins to suggest leaving tobacco in it's canned package for more than a couple years. I'd rather fool with the the aging process in a blend's infancy than leave it be only to open a 100 gram tin of dust six years down the road.


What kind of failure rate are you seeing and in what type of tins? Also, are these tins of a known history or estate type tins found abandoned and forgotten in the corner of a pipsters basement?

Not trying to be argumentative really but the experience you put forth here is way different than my own. You get a dusty or rusty tin here and there, however I'd say I've seen a failure rate significantly below 5% and I've opened/been around and smoked quite a few in the 10-50 year old range myself. The chance of losing a tin here and there or buying a bad one is just something I've come to accept as part of playing the aged pipe tobacco game. Aged tins are constantly sold on Ebay and in consignment shops and you very seldom, especially when you take into account how many are sold, hear about someone's high dollar estate tin being un-smokeable. I know it can and does happen, the odds are just not great enough to warrant that much concern. If very many of those old $50+ tins were dust then it wouldn't be long before those $50+ tins were a lot easier to afford I would guess.


----------



## Jay123 (Mar 3, 2010)

bhxhhcz said:


> All I did was use my copier. I put the tins face down, and hit "color copy". and cut out the size/shape i wanted.


Ahhh, nice...great idea...thanks.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

If the tin is opened, into the jar it goes. Otherwise....stored in sealed tins.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Do you guys ever use jelly jars? I remember my dad used to use the ones that locked/sealed when i was younger.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

ultramag said:


> What kind of failure rate are you seeing and in what type of tins? Also, are these tins of a known history or estate type tins found abandoned and forgotten in the corner of a pipsters basement?


Keep your favorite tobaccos optimally fresh - Neill's Blog - PIpe and Tobacco Collectors

*edited to fix link


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been using Mason Jars and they seem to hold the tobaccy quite well.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

tedswearingen said:


> Keep your favorite tobaccos optimally fresh - Neill's Blog - PIpe and Tobacco Collectors
> 
> *edited to fix link


I read that when Neill posted it. Didn't really change what I'm doing or saying here at all that I can see. I guess I was more interested in _your personal experience and numbers_. Hopefully Neill will run across this and quantify the following quoted paragraph from the link with some more "numerical type" data:



A Passion for Pipes blog said:


> "When I've opened some of these rare old birds - some have as much as 50 years aging in the tin - I have been astounded at the perfect condition of many of the tins' contents. Conversely, I have also cracked a tin to find nothing but moldy tobacco dust inside. These anxiety-filled moments have instilled no little determination in me to steward the condition of these great old tobaccos when I find them."


I for one would be very interested in the number of tins, their age, appearance of condition on the outside, and provenance as well as how many amazed vs. disappointed. In particularly, how many were disappointing or unacceptable to the point they needed work to be smokeable and where any a complete loss.

I guess for my final answer to the O.P.'s question if you feel the risk is significant enough to alter the the aging process of the blend in a way you have no way of determining nor repeating, remove a large portion of the value from your cellar, and you don't mind just having a bunch of identical glass jars in your cellar then jar up your tins. For me, much of the mystique of being a pipe man is in the tactile and visual aspects of the hobby. I enjoy having all these old tins around. The old tins before the stick on label B.S. came about a few years back are true works of art that I enjoy going through 2-3 times a year. I just had my whole tobacco collection out and examined it and checked it's condition within the last couple months. It's kind of work from an inventory/examination aspect, however I truly enjoy it. While some tins some times may necessitate it I would truly hate having my whole collection in jars. I buy tins over bulk 9 times out of ten just for this reason.

Another consideration is value and possibly trading power. I've never bought one leaf of baccy with a profit in mind, however if for some reason I need to or choose to sell out I'd sooner have some value accrued for all my efforts than not. If I choose to trade for something I don't have I'd like for my trade to be valued appropriately. I personally wouldn't pay or allow for much at all for jarred aged blends because there is no way to verify anything about the contents.

I guess for me at this point the risks don't outweigh the rewards. I'll continue to steward my tins through regular examination and only cellaring ones that make the cut to begin with.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Gentlemen, 

Thank you for your input on this topic. I can see that it's sort of like the cellophane on or off topic with cigars. I've gathered enough ideas that I believe I will store open tins in the mason jars for enjoyment immediately. Sealed Tin's that are in optimal condition i'll keep in the Tin until ready to smoke. Bulk packaged tobacco will be put into 2 seperate jars, one for smoking, one for aging. 

I'm going to try an experiment as well... It will take some time to get the results, but I'm going to grab 2 tins of the same blend. I'll keep one in a Mason Jar, sealed, unopened for 1 year, and keep the other Tin sealed, as from the factory, and see what results I get at one year. If I remember when it comes time to open the Tin's, I'll post pictures, and reviews. 

Since it's coming up on New Years, might be an easy reminder as to when to open em up... :thumb:

Cheers Brothers, and Happy New Year!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

bhxhhcz said:


> All I did was use my copier. I put the tins face down, and hit "color copy". and cut out the size/shape i wanted.


What I great idea! Truly in the "why didn't I think of that?" category. RG Bump coming your way!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I empty everything into jars as I get it, nothing stays in the tin.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

If the seal is unbroken meaning the tin has not been opened you cant do any better than the original factory seal. If you let air get to it the aging process is altered. I only put in Jars what has been opened.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Very good thread, indeed. Thanks goes out to all of you. I have several tins that I've been holding onto, wondering what would be the right thing to do. Some of the tins I've had for over a year or more and judging by the date code stamped on some of them, they had been packaged, shipped, and sat on a shelf for a year or two prior to that. 

Is there a preference toward the different types of tins? The round tin that twists open, or is pryed open, the rectangular tin that is pryed open, or the pop top tins with the plastic top?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. This is the first I've _ever_ heard of people opening new tins and jarring them. I think I'll pass.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

this as a good thread to read, and im glad i decided to open it, as i have not purchased tins for aging yet but plan to do so soon.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Maybe steam the labels off then put them on the jars??


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

mrmikey32 said:


> anyone?


I have a few bail tops that I use, not so much for aging but for the once in a while smokes. I think as long as they are glass you will be fine.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I use bail tops, I was told they were for canning purposes and should be air tight, good enough for me.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

mrmikey32 said:


> anyone?


Bailtops are not are "tight" as screw-on mason jars. The wire spring eventually weakens and does not press down evenly, causing air leaks. Its fine for short term storage, I use a few large bailtop jars for current rotation bulk blends. But for long term, its good ol' Ball (or Kerr) screw tops.


----------

